# What is the best way to clean up this wood?



## ChadRat6458 (Sep 10, 2014)

I got a good deal on some mohogany. The left stack the wood is less than 12". The right stack the wood is wider than it is long. Should I build some kind of sled or some thing else? Thanks.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

Drum sander would be my first choice.


----------



## ChadRat6458 (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't have a drum sander. I have orbital and belt sander. I also have a 12" planer.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I would use hand planes for pieces that small, too dangerous for the power planer without elaborate jigs.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115 (Sep 8, 2013)

> I would use hand planes for pieces that small, too dangerous for the power planer without elaborate jigs.
> 
> - bobasaurus


+1 or maybe a belt sander?


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

A hand plane would be my weapon of choice as well. Quick and easy.


----------



## ChadRat6458 (Sep 10, 2014)

What size hand plane should I use? Are the planes from woodcraft any good? Thanks guys!


----------

